# Pic post test of my Ur-Q



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (Quattro Krant)*

I dont see it!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (URQ)*

Why am I the only one who can see it???


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (Quattro Krant)*


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (beermonster)*

DOH!!!!!!!!! I stink at this, I could have sworn I did it correctly


















_Modified by Quattro Krant at 5:32 AM 4-5-2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (Quattro Krant)*

Nice urq.









Some day i will have one..


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_Nice urq.









Some day i will have one..









Thannk you, an you have one amazing Coupe Quattro as well. Hopefully i can manage to click some more pics of the Ur-Q once I pull it out of the garage


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic post test of my Ur-Q (Quattro Krant)*

Still don't see it!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Can't link for Kodak. Try Photobucket.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Can't link for Kodak. Try Photobucket.
Last night I took some more pics or the Ur-Q and the GTO, when I get home tonight I will sign up with photo bucket and get some visible pics up


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


























_Modified by Quattro Krant at 7:39 AM 4-6-2006_

_Modified by Quattro Krant at 7:40 AM 4-6-2006_


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 7:40 AM 4-6-2006_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Oh YEah!


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*

http://images.kodakgallery.com...B.jpg
Now i dont see the first pic anymore, but the others are very nice








When i was in Ingolstadt last summer there were hundreds of them, that was fun


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_http://images.kodakgallery.com...B.jpg
Now i dont see the first pic anymore, but the others are very nice








When i was in Ingolstadt last summer there were hundreds of them, that was fun








 Yeah, Kodakgallery isn't a site to use for this. i would love to have been in Ingolstadt for that, I saw a video of a TON of Ur-Q's, they were all really really AMAZING looking, seemed that they had been in a time capsule for 20 years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There were probabally move Ur-Q's in Ingolstadt for that one meeting than there are in the US total










_Modified by Quattro Krant at 12:16 PM 4-6-2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ Yeah, Kodakgallery isn't a site to use for this. i would love to have been in Ingolstadt for that, I saw a video of a TON of Ur-Q's, they were all really really AMAZING looking, seemed that they had been in a time capsule for 20 years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There were probabally move Ur-Q's in Ingolstadt for that one meeting than there are in the US total










I also have seen the demonstration with the pikes peak and got an signature from Walter himself on my new t-shirt. And i got a pic from Walter and me.








And did i mansion that i have pieces of burned rubber from the Stig donuts in my collection now...











_Modified by JeroenGT at 10:12 PM 4/6/2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_

I also have seen the demonstration with the pikes peak and got an signature from Walter himself on my new t-shirt. And i got a pic from Walter and me.








And did i mansion that i have pieces of burned rubber from the Stig donuts in my collection now...








_Modified by JeroenGT at 10:12 PM 4/6/2006_
I don't like you after you told me this


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Here was the moment of rubber scratshing, it was stuck between the pavement. 
Now its showing off in my vitrine.








I think I have to duck and cover now..


_Modified by JeroenGT at 11:11 PM 4/6/2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*

Very nice,
I have been waiting to see pictures of your urq since you bought it.
How many miles???
The white rims are very almost sport q, but different at the same time.
It is from the west coast corect???


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Very nice,
I have been waiting to see pictures of your urq since you bought it.
How many miles???
The white rims are very almost sport q, but different at the same time.
It is from the west coast corect???
Yeah, I finally got a digi cam and decided it was high time to use it. Yes, this is a west coast car, spent all it's life in Alamedia, CA. It has someting like 133K on it, but it's solid as hell and CLEAN, the battery box looks brand new, and underneath, there is still factory writing on the flor pan from the chaulk marker that they put number on the cars underside with







The white wheels, yeah, they gonna be sold in favor of a set of "normal non white" R-8's. All I can think of is that the car looks like a damn candy cane







My buddy located a brand new sloping euro light on ebay.de, just have to find another one, I'm really excited about putting those on the car as it will really update the looks of her. Here's a few more pics 
























And, the car that ALMOST made me a single man


















_Modified by Quattro Krant at 7:30 AM 4-7-2006_


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Hey Krant, got some questions for you, yours is 85?(its in the sidebar, but of course i can see it now i'm typing and can be bother to go back even though it would take about as long as typing this







) and you have the non-digi dash, is that because US cars don't ahve it or you put it in yourself? How'd you go with the guages in the lower dash, what do you have there and was it a pian? someone kindly wired in a temp gauge in my car, down under the dash under the stereo balance knob.handy but hard to read...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (mik_git)*

We never received the digi-dash here on our ur quattros, but they were in our Coupe Gt's
I think from '87.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_ How'd you go with the guages in the lower dash, what do you have there and was it a pian? someone kindly wired in a temp gauge in my car, down under the dash under the stereo balance knob.handy but hard to read...








Actually, those guages came when I bought the car already installed in the cubby down there. I have not done anything to this car since I got it, but all thats gonna change real soon







And yes, this car is an 85 and in the states, the ur-Q's never got the digi dash, but, the CGT's did in 1987, if I remember correctly.


----------

